# Benutzerverwaltung unter Windows XP



## Der nette Mann (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich denn die schlichte Benutzerverwaltung von Windows XP etwas erweitern. Ich wollte schon genauere Einschränkungen machen. z. B. keine Programme installieren, Ports für P2P Netzwerke sperren etc. Gibt es da ein Programm, bei dem man die ganzen Sachen Einstellen kann?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Der nette Mann


----------



## Nightcrawler (22. Mai 2004)

Auf Start Button klicken.

dort auf  " Ausführen " klicken.

In der Eingabe Aufforderung "MMC" eingeben.

Dann über diese Console  passende "Snap Ins" suchen und dort Beschränkungen bearbeiten.


Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------

